# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Επισκευή κουρδιστού χρονομέτρου

## agis68

Παιδιά έπεσε στα χέρια μου (στα σκουπίδια το βρήκα προχθές) ενα χρονομετρο περίεργο σε σχήμα αλλά με τον κλασσικό μηχανισμό. Δουλευε κανονικά αλλά είπα να το καθαρίσω. Οταν ελυσα το εξωτερικό κατα λάθος ελυσα τις 3 βίδες στο σασι. Το ελατηριο είναι χωνευτό και με΄σα σε δική του θήκη και δεν πειράχθηκε καθόλου εκτός του οτι χαλάρωσε. οταν πας να το κουρδίσεις δουλευει κανονικά. Ομως εχουν βγει απο την ευθεία τους τα γρανάζια.....(4 τον αριθμό) Θελω καλό παλιο ρολογά στην Αθήνα να μου το φτιάξει γιατό όσο και να παιδεύτικα δεν το καταφερα....είναι αντίκα γερμανικό πιθανότατα μεταπολεμικό φτιαγμένο απο καποιον ρολογά στο Ulm του Μονάχου. Όλο χαλκός με αλουμινένια πρόσοψη κολλημένη. 





ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βγάλε μια φωτό τα 4 γρανάζια (όλα μαζί και δίπλα δίπλα) και θα σου πω πιθανόν με ποια σειρά να τα βάλεις

----------


## agis68

φίλε Πέτρο τη σειρά τη ξέρω γιατί δεν έφυγαν ποτε απο τη θέση τους......έχασαν όμως την καθετοτητα τους καθώς ξεβιθώθηκε το πάνω καπάκι.....τεσπα θα ανεβάσω και φωτό αυριο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άσε τότε την φωτογραφία
Για να χάσουν την καθετότητα τους τότε το πάνω καπάκι μαζί με το κάτω συνήθως στις 4 γωνίες έχουν κάποια μεταλλικά υποστήλια με βίδες αυτά τα υποστήλια αν στράβωσαν επόμενο είναι τα απέναντι καπάκια όπου κεντράρονται οι άξονες των γραναζιών να μην είναι στην απέναντι ακριβώς πλευρά τους. πρέπει να μελετήσεις πως να κεντράρεις τα απέναντι καπάκια και αν έχουν υποστεί χτυπήματα και είναι στραβωμένα .

----------


## agis68

καλώς.....κανενα χτύπημα δεν έγινε απλά ξεβιθώθηκαν......θα παει σε μαστορα.....ξερουμε κανεναν καλό στην Αθηνα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για ρώτα εδώ . μου φαίνεται σκύλαρος 
http://www.sourisp.com/restoration.htm

----------

